# the reality of running into the woods for shtf



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Should be required watching for anybody who is considering bugging out.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

One of the issues about running into the woods on a bug out, is that folks who own property nearby think it's their woods and have pre dug holes .

I posted before watching the video. I also did a 2 mile walk out into the woods without fear of spiders or snakes. It was a high of 14F today. I saw no deer tracks,1 set of squirrel tracks.No people and all I had for defense was a 4" Security Six and a walking stick,no food just a coffee cup.

It's too cold to dig a hole,so there are some pre dug to hide whatever.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> One of the issues about running into the woods on a bug out, is that folks who own property nearby think it's their woods and have pre dug holes .
> 
> I posted before watching the video. I also did a 2 mile walk out into the woods without fear of spiders or snakes. It was a high of 14F today. I saw no deer tracks,1 set of squirrel tracks.No people and all I had for defense was a 4" Security Six and a walking stick,no food just a coffee cup.
> 
> It's too cold to dig a hole,so there are some pre dug to hide whatever.


 In my case the woods are mine and there is no disputing that. But I still aint running into the woods.
Snakes here won't hurt you , at 2 below no bugs. The deer are resting well hidden The Rabbits and Squirrels seems to stay out of sight for the most part but their tracks are every where.
As for trying to take what is ours Good luck with that. There is a difference in having weapons and knowing how to use and deploy them.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

This dude is preaching to the choir


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Running to the woods is a ludicruos idea, unless you own the woods!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

And we wouldn't take kindly to city slickers invading "our" territory.
"Got a rifle, and a shotgun and a four wheel drive, and a country boy can survive."


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Dumb idea. Prep for years, spend a fortune on supplies, then as soon as there is an emergency abandon it all. Why would anyone even consider this?


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

why is it that people think soon as the SHTF they need to head for the woods? I always said bugging out is one of the biggest security risks anyone can take IMO. Many seems to think that bugging out is a answer to all their security issues. IMO, this is far from the truth. The question to ask your self is........you’ve probably got quite a bit of stored food, water and supplies stocked up. How much of it realistically could you fit in your BOV/vehicle?, or in your BOB for that matter? What this guy is mentioning is good informationon certain asspects, especially to a new-bee. People who think bugging out is the solution do not have a contingency plan. They overwhelm themselves from quick emotional re-actions,which will lead them in trouble, what they need to do is maintain mentally NOT to be overwhelmed or over re-act when a crisis happens. Pre-planning is always a must. Having a solid contingency plans are a must plan (A), (B), & (C). Also lining up risk assessment should be taken seriously too, this only add's positives for your contingency planning from a thorough analysis of the type of risks that may happen. Identify possible & logical threats, each of these will vary on a level. Use or make up a scale to identify the various risks that you & your family may face in a crisis. But again IMO bugging out should be your last resort.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Its the city & suburban people that say such things. On the other hand, those of that do live out in the country are going to have to protect ourselves & what we have from the rambos.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

When you see 'the abomination that causes desolation' standing where it does not belong--let the reader understand--then let those who are in Judea flee to the mountains.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

That movie has a pop up trying to show me my arrest record. How cool.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Spiders, snakes O’my! I don’t advocate running into the woods but this video was a waste of my time. Not to mention vulgar.


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

HuntingHawk said:


> Its the city & suburban people that say such things. On the other hand, those of that do live out in the country are going to have to protect ourselves & what we have from the rambos.


I agree, here in the hills where I live we call them squatters. This will be a huge problem to land owners like myself. My farms is vast acreage of open & wooded land. I know how I am...I do not like tresspassers in pre SHTF times and post SHTF times (zombies) refugees will be a issue for me. Their not welcome on my land.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

We own the woods. Some folks would say that in the end times my deed means nothing. I say, come and take it.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

One other thing to think about. Some people think that their "spot" even on public land during hunting season is something to fight over. Now imagine lots of desperate people in camo and having a scoped rifles seeing you where they plan on going to get some meat for their family. You can't defend against that.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

When you don't have anymore cell phone signal that's the area to buy some property.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Tennessee said:


> Spiders, snakes O'my! I don't advocate running into the woods but this video was a waste of my time. Not to mention vulgar.


I'm with you on this one. He Says don't do it then he says try it. How many times has someone heard if TEOTWAWKI happens they are coming to your place? My reply is, realy I didn't know you were invited. After that they usually are much more receptive of the idea that they should be preparing their household for the future. I should say that there are very few who know me and know that I store for hard times.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Come run blindly into my neck of the woods. Bang, flop collect the supplies. Thank you.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

That was HARD to watch...

1st.. he used "SHIT" a million times . literally 

2nd - he talked painfully slow

3rd... every point was beat to death like he was teaching 3rd graders

4th - UGH


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> One other thing to think about. Some people think that their "spot" even on public land during hunting season is something to fight over. Now imagine lots of desperate people in camo and having a scoped rifles seeing you where they plan on going to get some meat for their family. You can't defend against that.


You can defend that.. it is called prepping... that is why...

I live in the woods MOSTLY.. 7 miles from a MAIN road

I prep a lot of food and seeds


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Reality check time. As Keith9365 said we can't defeat a bunch of deer hunters with scopes looking to move into our house from the woods where they regularly hunt. We might get the 1st few because unlike them we live on the land but sooner or later.... 

For those of us who live on back-roads with only one or two ways in I hope we can persuade our neighbors to help maintain a "do not pass" line. Last thing I want to do is hurt some poor stupid starving fool with his family but we can't let them get within rifle shot of the home or the field where food is grown. Sure as hell a single rifle shot and someone in your family will go down. The trick is defense in depth including your neighbors to assist.

In my opinion trying to stand alone against a horde is a loosing situation. You will require like minded neighbors to maintain a "safe zone" around you and yours.

For those of you in densely populated areas I can only recommend bugging in HARD. Stock up and hunker down until things get a little safer. If I don't know you well how am I to know you are not a threat to my family? I may be willing to risk my sorry butt but not my family's security. 

Food and water first with defensive weapons next because without the first there will be little need for the second.

Once again I doubt it will come to this but like insurance...


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

As Ardon said, it's best to have a plan A, plan B, etc.
Most of us are planning on staying put.
Some of us have other options.
Make the best of what you have.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

It's all laughable. First of all, something like 75% of "the woods" are government owned in America. So it's not likely someone who will be headed into the woods like me will ever be on someone's property. Second, I grew up in the woods. I've hunted and fished more of my life than not. I've encountered bobcats, mountain lions, coyote, snakes, spiders, ticks, etc. Not a big deal. Even been stalked by a mountain lion for about 6 hours riding fences and salt licks. Came out just fine. (Thank god my horse was as stubborn as I was) If you know your woods, and have a specific, pre scouted area to head to, you can do just fine. The keys are a location so remote no one else would be able, rich water and game, and planning. Know your environment. There are plenty of us who are more than capable of succeeding. To be honest, I'd still rather die from a snake bite, and my own mistake, than because I couldn't keep my claim from invaders.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am in the city and still, plan on bugging in. I also know I will eventually be forced out or killed defending. When people get hungry they get mean. Cities will be the worst at first...if the situation lasts it will sprad out into the country side. There will be class a preditors everywhere. Some in gangs and some very organized. This will not be fun for anyone I imagine no matter where we are. Period! 

I do have a place to go in the middle of nowhere in Kansas. ( My Mom's farm ) But that's 800 miles of open country between here and there. I plan on bugging in and adapting to the threats. I always planned on buggin out only when forced. Maybe, I just die here defending what I have rather then die on the road? Either way if what we are talking about happens, city or country, there won't be many left to tell the story.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I found the guy's style of speach somewhat annoying. I only listened to the first few minutes.

While I find his comments about snakes and spiders a bit silly, I do agree in concept that bugging out to the woods is not a good idea.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

People from "the city" invading my area is not high on my priority list. Not high at all, down near the bottom.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Few if any will make it alone in any long term SHTF. I have said that all along. There is just to much to do to try and go it alone of just a couple. Bunch of deer hunters with scopes they won't live long here if they get stupid. Survival is a we thing around here. And we will do just fine .


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

Here's a reality check. Don't touch your 72 hour bag. Take Friday off...now grab your bag...run out the front door...go live in the woods or city park or a hole for 3 days...move around constantly...force yourself to stay alert...all the while thinking this is your home for the next several years... Most people can't do it. Your head plays tricks on you.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

DadofTheFamily said:


> Here's a reality check. Don't touch your 72 hour bag. Take Friday off...now grab your bag...run out the front door...go live in the woods or city park or a hole for 3 days...move around constantly...force yourself to stay alert...all the while thinking this is your home for the next several years... Most people can't do it. Your head plays tricks on you.


If you plan on heading for the woods this is the best advice. You need to get out and practice living out of your kit.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

my 72hr bag is not to be confused with a BOB. my 72hr bag is for necessary evacuations like a chemical spill in the neighborhood.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I use to spend a lot of time hiking and exploring the Sam Houston National Forest.
National Forests and Grasslands in Texas - Districts








On any given day there was about a 50/50 chance you would encounter someone. Sometimes I went 72 hours with no human contact. Some days I saw more people than at the supermarket. But there was about a 50/50 chance that if you DID encounter other people that they were there for nefarious reasons - car stripping, meth cooking, rape, pot harvesting, poaching. Everyone in the forest was armed, heavily. And everyone pretty much kept their distance because you never knew how many people were in their party. What looks like one guy could be 5 or 8 who are just around the corner. Everyone was civil and polite and maintained the "nothing to see here, keep moving" demeanor.

But given that 50% of 50% is 25%, I'm positive that I encountered dangerous people out there. And 25% is a high percentage when you are talking about your life. Imagine what that would creep up to when society fails and you increase the population in the woods and because of survival of the fittest, morals and ethics wane. You could see a huge spike in unfriendlies. I'd imagine some forested areas would become killing fields until an Apex Clan is established.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

I live between the city and the extreme rural areas and plan to bugin. I think the key for me to survive is one of two ways. The first either organize the neighborhood to defend our area against all threats. Or to become so gray that no one sees you as a vital resource. But once someone is aware of your stores and it’s just you and your family, then I think you need a plan B. 


The only reason I don’t bugout into the wood is because I don’t have as much rescores there as I do at my home. It’s not because I feel that I can’t survive, it’s just going to be harder. I can go so deep very few people will be traveling there. Most people will not put the effort in getting there; they will travel the easy routs and main roads to find their lot. Hunters will not be going that deep either, too far to carry you game. Not to mention if you are not familiar you could get lost. If you think the VC was bad just try to sneak up on TN, I will hear your screams from miles away.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Grab your bag and head out to the woods to survive. You are better at woodcraft then Daniel Boone, can eat tree bark, and live off of insects. You are all set to go. Now, think about the other 10,000 guys who did the exact same thing and are within 1 mile of where you are planning on surviving for the next couple of years. Good luck with that.

Bugging out to the woods should your last emergency plan, not your first, unless you are one of those few people who live out West in a location where you can go to a location where no one else can get to. By the way, if you can get to your location with an ATV, then so can hundreds of other people. Most of us would be royally screwed if we had to abandon our homes and had to bug out and try to live off the land, no matter how proficient we are at woodcraft.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I've got a 300 acre hunting plot across the road and Atlanta with 4 million people is an hour South. I really don't want to worry about hundreds of new hungry neighbors.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Even the old timer folks took lots with them when they went into the woods. not just a small bag either... most had horses to carry things.

IF big IF.. I had to head into the woods.. I am taking a cart or something to push pull things with

second thought.. i have 3 kids under 7... I am staying right here until they kill me or burn me out


----------



## cranky1 (Aug 17, 2013)

Where I live, a person could go into the bush forever and never see another soul. Welcome to the yukon". Cheers all


----------

